# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  PlayStation VR (Project Morpheus), VR headset for PS4, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Sony Corporation

Home page - playstation.com/ps-vr

PlayStation VR on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

IGN News : Sony Reveals Project Morpheus PlayStation 4 VR Headset

 Published on Mar 18, 2014




> After many months of rumors and speculation, Sony has formally announced its virtual reality prototype for PlayStation 4, dubbed Project Morpheus.

----------


## Airicist

Sony unveils virtual reality headset for PS4: 90 Seconds on The Verge 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Sony reveals Project Morpheus, its VR headset for PlayStation 4... 'Star Wars: Episode VII' will take place 30 years after 'Return of the Jedi'... Disney is planning sequels to 'The Incredibles' and 'Cars'

----------


## Airicist

Using Sony's Project Morpheus VR headset | Engadget 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> The cat's out of the bag and... uh, on our head? Okay, we can do better than that, but what we're trying to say is that we just used Sony's new PlayStation 4 virtual reality headset: Project Morpheus. You already know the specs and all that good stuff; we're here to tell you what it's like using the still-in-prototype-form virtual reality headset for the PlayStation 4. Good news: It's pretty great! Surprise!

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus! 9 things you need to know about PlayStation 4's VR headset! 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Here's everything we know about Project Morpheus, Sony's new VR headset for PS4. Virtual Reality is coming to PlayStation 4!
> 
> PlayStation Access TV brings you the latest UK PS3, PS4 and PSVita news, events and goodies each week, giving you unprecedented access to the biggest games and events on PlayStation. l]

----------


## Airicist

Sony Project Morpheus virtual reality headset hands-on 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> We try out Project Morpheus, Sony's experimental virtual reality headset for the PlayStation 4.

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with Project Morpheus @ GDC 2014

 Published on Mar 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Developers try out Sony's 'Project Morpheus' VR headset 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Sony unveiled "Project Morpheus," a virtual reality system for the PlayStation 4 and attendees at GDC got to try it out

----------


## Airicist

GDC 2014: Sony Virtual Reality Project Morpheus Gameplay - The Deep

Published on Mar 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Sony's 'Project Morpheus' PlayStation 4 Virtual Reality Headset 

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> This is an exciting time for virtual reality enthusiasts. Sony announced their Project Morpheus VR headset, and we got to go hands-on with it at this year's GDC. We chat with one of Project Morpheus' creative directors and give our opinions about how this headset compares with the latest Oculus prototype.

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus vs Oculus Rift

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> In this week's Gaming Spotlight, we take an in-depth look at Project Morpheus, the new virtual reality headset for PlayStation 4. Is it better than the Oculus Rift?

----------


## Airicist

Sony's Shuhei Yoshida and Richard Marks on the origin of Project Morpheus

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> So, what's Project Morpheus? It's the somewhat silly code name (from the Greek God of Dreams) for the virtual reality headset planned for the PlayStation 4, and Sony unveiled it this week during the 2014 Game Developers Conference in San Francisco. Yoshida himself announced Morpheus, flanked by R&D engineers Richard Marks and Anton Mikhailov who dug into the technical chops behind the prototype headset.
> 
> Read our review here: "Exploring virtual reality on PlayStation 4 with Shuhei Yoshida and Richard Marks"
> 
> by Ben Gilbert
> March 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Are VR Headsets More Than a Fad? Sony's Project Morpheus & Occulus Rift 

 Published on Mar 24, 2014




> Sony unveiled its Project Morpheus VR headset, their big foray into a new medium dominated by Kickstarter mega-success, Occulus Rift. Developers have tried it out (sorry, the footage isn't available outside the headsets) and have their own opinions on how it measures up to Occulus Rift. Sony heads were also quoted saying that Morpheus is more than a periphel, its a real medium. Is it? Is this where gameplay immersion is going to end up? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Andrew Fogel discuss.


"How does Project Morpheus compare to Oculus Rift?"
First impressions of Sony's VR unit.

by Martin Robinson
March 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

GDC 2014: 9 Sony Morpheus PS4 VR Headset Reactions

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> What does the average GDC-goer think about Sony's Project Morpheus PS4 VR headset?

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus First Look - The Gadget Show 

 Published on May 8, 2014




> Will this change games forever? We check out Sony's upcoming Project Morpheus in our video preview right here

----------


## Airicist

Sony Project Morpheus hands-on review 

 Published on May 9, 2014




> Hugh Langley gives us his first impressions review of Project Morpheus - Sony's VR headset destined for PlayStation 4. Has Sony cracked virtual reality on the console?

----------


## Airicist

WIRED - June 2014 - The Future of VR is Here 

 Published on May 20, 2014




> We've long imagined a device that renders virtual reality that's indistinguishable from the outside world. In the June issue, Senior Editor Peter Rubin explores the Oculus Rift—a VR headset doing just that. Also this month: creating a museum from the ruins of 2,983 lives, the surprising science of the hangover, and the quantum computer that maybe isn't.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Sony PlayStation 4 Project Morpheus at E3 2014 

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> We get a private demo of Sony PlayStation's Project Morpheus virtual reality headset prototype at this year's E3, and play two new games that make use of VR on the PS4. Here are our impressions of the hardware and gameplay in the Castle and Street Luge demos, along with an interview of Morpheus project director Richard Marks!

----------


## Airicist

The Sony Morpheus VR headset gets more comfortable and more immersive 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> The redesigned Sony Morpheus VR headset fits better on your head, has a better screen, and its demos are more compelling.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Sony's New 'Project Morpheus' Prototype VR Headset + Demo 

Published on Mar 6, 2015




> We go hands-on with Sony's new Project Morpheus prototype being shown at GDC 2015. As you'll see, the demos we played this time feel more like PlayStation 4 games, and playing a shooter with VR is a great experience. We also chat with Sony's Director of Research and Development about the headset and their goals for a consumer release next year.

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus has come a long way in the past year 

Published on Mar 8, 2015




> Sony's Project Morpheus was introduced at GDC 2014; at this year's Game Developers Conference, The Verge was curious to see just how far the technology has come.

----------


## Airicist

Playstation Project Morpheus VR Headset 

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> Earlier this week, TechCrunch demoed Project Morpheus with Playstation R&D senior director Richard Marks. Project Morpheus is Sony’s attempt at making a virtual reality headset. We got to try two demos. The first was a simple intro experience, giving you a fun scene to look at that reacted based on your gaze. It then moved on to a scene that was more of a fun loop of input and sensory experiments than a game, taking advantage of the DualShock 4 controller’s motion sensing and touchpad to interact with PlayStation’s cute robots more directly. Kyle Russell goes to Playstation HQ to check out Sony's new VR headset, Project Morpheus.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Morpheus demos at SVVR expo 2015

Published on May 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus, PlayStation Vue get status updates

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> At E3 2015 in Los Angeles, Sony's Andrew House shares new details on the company's virtual reality and video-streaming platforms.

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR showcase at PlayStationPGW

Published on Oct 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR Features, GDC 2016

Published on Mar 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR coming October 2016

Published on Mar 15, 2016

"PlayStation VR: Launching October for $399"

by Andrew House
March 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sony sets price for new PlayStation VR at $399

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> At a Playstation event at GDC, Sony unveiled the price and what is included in the bundle for the PlayStation VR headset.

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR: set up and first impressions

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> We setup and give the PlayStation VR a try. It's is an affordable introduction to quality VR. Many of the experiences aren't as crisp or as immersive as the ones found on the Oculus Rift or HTC Vive but, for a system that uses a PS4 instead of an expensive PC gaming rig, I'm not complaining. Here are our first impressions.

----------


## Airicist

Tested: PlayStation VR review

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> It's finally here! We review Sony's virtual reality headset, PlayStation VR, which has potential to bring VR to mainstream gamers. Jeremy and Norm discuss PS VR's display quality, ergonomic design, motion controllers, tracking performance, and launch games. Here's how PS VR's hardware and gaming experience compare to the Oculus Rift and HTC Vive.

----------


## Airicist

PlayStation VR is the most accessible VR yet

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> It's affordable, accessible and the most user-friendly VR out there. Here's what we think of PlayStation VR.

----------


## Airicist

Playstation PS VR review

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> The PlayStation VR is finally here. But is the $399 VR headset is ready for primetime, but is it right for you? TechCrunch's Lucas Matney talks through the pros and cons of Playstations first VR device.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Sony unveils new virtual reality headset for PlayStation, which will compete with Facebook’s Quest"

by Jessica Bursztynsky
February 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Sony Betting Big on Next VR Headset With Increased Production Plan"
PlayStation maker sets ambitious goal in unproven arena
Sony’s first VR headset took 8 months to sell a million units

by Takashi Mochizuki
October 3, 2022

----------

